# Local saudi cubing group



## Abucuberksa (Jun 16, 2022)

Any cubers in saudi Arabia??


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 26, 2022)

Abucuberksa said:


> Any cubers in saudi Arabia??


2 people on Reddit just asked about cubers and comps in Saudi Arabia -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/vl3pr5

plus the other post here you already found.


----------

